
Facebook engineering management essays by Yishan Wong - randomor
http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-management.html
======
randomor
I started reading the one about tools, went to hiring, and realized this needs
to be reposted here. Timeless.

Most popular time from 5 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2078361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2078361)

